# Unknown camera



## Ribe (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello forum .... I am new to this forum and am from Norway, I've got a camera, which I can not find any data on, I have searched the net but no result, the camera is in top condition, and when I opened it so is the film roll in, hope someone can give me data / history about this great camera.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2012)

Ising - Camerapedia

Looks to me like it shoots SQUARE images...so...we'll wait till Compur finds this thread...he probably OWNS one of these!!!! I "think" it is the Ising Isis model...http://photo.net/classic-cameras-forum/00akQ6


----------



## panblue (Sep 22, 2012)

Steinheil Bayreuth lens. 'V' for Vario shutter?


----------



## compur (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes, it's an Ising Isis made in the 1950s and uses 120 film. Ising was a German manufacturer. They also made some models that were marketed by Sears under their Tower brand.


----------



## Ribe (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------

